# ur-quattro parts



## wassererks (Oct 8, 2006)

I was wondering if anybody knows where you can get swaybar bushings for a 1982 audi coupe-quattro (UR-quattro) . nobody i have talked to so far can help me.
thank you


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: ur-quattro parts (wassererks)*

http://www.audipoly.com


----------

